
Windows Lock screen/Bitlocker bypass/elevation of privilege in Bitlocker - playeren
https://twitter.com/jonasLyk/status/1301245145568997376
======
Nextgrid
Direct link to the Google Doc:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S4jU7knBG_Km_AdHXf8JyE8z...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S4jU7knBG_Km_AdHXf8JyE8zl0SOxQ9VvYFPanQy1g8/edit)

------
kjaftaedi
For me, this tweet was added as a recommendation below the linked one and was
just as interesting:

[https://twitter.com/mohammadaskar2/status/130126355163876147...](https://twitter.com/mohammadaskar2/status/1301263551638761477/photo/1)

